# Implantation similar to a period



## mzswizz

Has anyone experienced implantation like a period. My period came 11 days before the due date. My normal cycle is 33-36 days usually heavy when it first starts heavy with cramps and lasts only 7 days. My cycle never is early than 33 days if anything it will be late. My cycle started around CD24 started as spotting gotten heavier to use a pad a day and it was red. Then in the day it was heavy and then in the late afternoon it gets so light that I can wear a panty liner and then in the morning it would go back to how it was before. It has been doing this for 8 days now. It looks like it is ending today though. Has anybody experienced implantation like this and was pregnant?


----------



## bw9522

i have had period like bleeding for a day and a half from cd 14, dont know what it is, if it was ovulation bleeding then thats a bummer as could not bd cause of it but i think it was too early for implantation bleed.
It will be interesting to see what others put.
Good luck


----------



## mcsmyth1

im kind of in the same boat as you hun, my cycle is usually 30 days only this cyle on day 28 i took what i thought was my period, it too is coming and going light and heavy, i took a hpt just before period arrived and got a positive result, although this is nearly the 4th day of bleeding for me so my hopes are not very high,,,it will be interesting to read what others put here and may even shed some light for me aswell... :babydust: to all xx


----------



## mzswizz

Do you see dark red blood and does it look like it is your period? Also you are pregnant right? Sorry if I am asking alot of questions


----------



## xxxjessxxx

The month before last, I got my hopes up as 10 days before my period was due, I had one spot of red blood the first day, the second day I had two then the third day I had nothing. Then fourth day I had about four spottings of red blood. (Sorry TMI) But my periods are usually '1st Day' Red/Brown medium flow. '2nd Day' Red heavy flow. '3rd Day' Red/Brown medium flow. '4th Day' Brown spotting. As you can see, the bleeding I had was extremely different, even the consistency, texture and smell was different - I was always EXACTLY 28 days too, I had only ever been 1 day late, apart from that it's always 28 days. So I got my hopes up soo much as I really thought it could be implantation bleeding, especially as I'd been having positive symptoms too. Unfortunately I wasn't pregnant as my period from the beginning of the abnormal bleeding came exactly 28 days again. I have no idea why it did it, nor why I had similar symptoms (like going sick twice one morning, sore boobs, headaches, cramps etc). 
My hopes were on cloud nine, me and my partner were so disappointed afterwards.
I'm sorry mine isn't a positive story, but try not to get your hopes up - I wish you the very best, and that this could be it for you :)
Best of luck
Jess xxx


----------



## mcsmyth1

ive taken 2 clear blue digital tests mzswizz and both came up positive, although ive been advised to wait until i finish bleeding completely b4 i test again, my AF usually starts brown and by day 2 is very heavy and clotty, only this time it began reddy pink and tiny, barely noticeable clots (sorry tmi) 

i really hope you get a positive end to this although i got pos results, and many preg symptoms still ongoing, ive been told it may have been a chemical pregnancy, unfortunately i wont know for a few days yet xx


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks for the help I really appreciate it. I am going to wait until Monday to test. Usually on the 1st day my period is dark red n heavy and has clots/lining throughout the cycle until the 7th day. I hope all is well with your pregnancy and contests to you. For now we are patiently waiting.


----------



## pablo797

mzswizz, I had tought I was starting my persiod last month when I started bleeding about cd22, I'm ushually a 28 day girl. It was only for one day but was bright red and substantial, more than spotting.

Turned out i got my BFP on christmas. Hope the best for you!! Good luck!


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks for your experience. It really gave me hope. Yesterday (the 8th day) it was light pink the whole day. It finally completely stop around 3 in the morning. I am going to wait until Monday to test. Since I lasted so long which my normal cycle lasts only 7 days, can it still be implantation?


----------



## cantwaitforu

This is interesting. I usually start spotting at around 10 dpo (getting that check out in a couple weeks), but this month, I began spotting at 5 dpo, and haven't stopped. I'm now at 10 dpo, and it has become progressively worse everyday, but still no flow. 

It started as small brown spots, then pinkish/brown tints in my cm, then went to dark brown. Then I saw a blob of red, and now it's back to being a faded brown colour. 

I have LP issues and getting my physical done in two weeks, along with an ultrasound. I'm also making an appt with my ob/gyn. At first, I had some hope that it was IB, then I lost hope as it progressed, and now, this thread is making me wonder...I have been taking Vitex and B complex, and it is has been helping me, so it's weird that mine has arrived early. 

mzswizz, are you under a lot of stress?


----------



## mzswizz

It finally stopped but I am still going to wait until Monday to test. I am not under any stress at all. When it started, I was just going to go pee with no care in the world. Then that's when I noticed spotting on CD24. My cycles are CD33-36 mainly CD35 so I was in shock and automatically took it as IB. Then on the 3rd day it started to get heavier but it is not like my normal period. My period is never early also on the 1st day it is a heavy flow and is dark red and won't become lighter til the 6th or 7th day. Also I usually have cramps minutes after my AF starts. With the spotting I received no sign I didn't have any cramps and it was spotting. Days later it began to turn into a light period for me because I only used a pad a day which isn't normal for me because I have to buy super-overnight pads because of my flow. Also, it didn't smell like my period and when I used the bathroom it would go to the bottom of the toilet and it looked like sand because it just crumbles or it stays at the top and looks like dried blood but on water sorry TMI. Something is going on and my Husband reminded me about the last time I was pregnant that I had heavy bleeding that lasted like two weeks and it was the same color and I found out later I was pregant. So I am going to test and see what happens from there.


----------



## littlelady23

i am going through a similar thing at the moment...i had a normal AF on the 13dec..i am still trying to work out my cycle as ive just had the implanon removed, but from what i remember i had a 29 day cycle. i started bleeding on the 4th jan, it was extrememly light and dark brown colour...its carried on till today, still just a very light flow, and the dark brown colour. if this my AF this would mean i had a 19 day cycle...very confused at the mo:wacko:


----------



## mzswizz

do you think it's a posibility that your body is trying to adjust itself. Also did you have unprotected sex after your period? When is your next period due? Mines is due Sunday Jan. 9th but from what I experienced I don't think it will be coming. This confusing situation started 11 days before my AF was due pretty much almost 2 weeks before my actual AF. Will keep everyone posted on the results of my HPT on Monday.


----------



## littlelady23

hi mzswizz :)

yes its a possibility its just my body trying to readjust..but i thought as i'd a normal AF that things were back on track. yeah we had lots of unprotected sex as i was unsure when i'd be ovulating so pretty much every other day. going by my old 29 day cycle i would be due AF on the 11th jan. have done a couple of HPT but all negative so far. just very confused at the moment, as this bleed is nothing like normal AF..just been to the loo and checked and it seems to be a lot less than yesterday(sorry TMI)

:hug:


----------



## mzswizz

I'm nervous to take a test because I don't know what to expect and maybe it's still to early to detect the HCG if you are pregnant. I wish you good luck on your situation. Also I just want to know did it ever turn red? Because mines is like a light period compared to my normal periods and I don't know anything that will cause it to come too early because when I'm stressed it is late not early. I am soooo lost but I have a feeling that it is a good possibility of being pregnant. Hopefully this is it for us.


----------



## littlelady23

im hoping it is just too early for the HCG to show. yeah there has been little bits of red but mostly a brown colour. oh i cant help myself with the tests...i find it hard not to do one everyday. I am going to try and hold off till wednesday to do another. what date is ur AF due? best of luck to u, i probably wont be online over the weekend but i'll be back on monday. fingers crossed:dust:


----------



## Littlechimpma

mcsmyth1 said:


> im kind of in the same boat as you hun, my cycle is usually 30 days only this cyle on day 28 i took what i thought was my period, it too is coming and going light and heavy, i took a hpt just before period arrived and got a positive result, although this is nearly the 4th day of bleeding for me so my hopes are not very high,,,it will be interesting to read what others put here and may even shed some light for me aswell... :babydust: to all xx

mcsmyth1 . . . . .I am in a very similar situation to you my AF was due on 3 Jan, but on 31 December when I went to the toilet there was light red blood when I wiped, just thought it was the start of AF, that has now continued since, with a little spotting on a pantyliner, but nothing more significant. 

I did a superdrug PT on 3 jan, and it showed negative. But when things continued the same I did another yesterday morning (I had bought 2 packs of 2, no idea why) and it was positive. I called the Dr's yesterday and spoke with a Nurse who could not really give much advice other than to say I could go and see the DR or go to the EPU. I kinda know that if I am pregnant it is not going to stick this time, so just going to wait and see what happens next week. 

I will prob text this time next week and hopefully this 'bleeding' will stop.

I just find it so strange but glad to have found this thread.

Good luck to you getting your BFP


----------



## mzswizz

My AF due is Jan. 9th and I will test on Monday so I will be on with the news on Monday. Hopefully it will be me saying i got a BFP!


----------



## mcsmyth1

Littlechimpma said:


> mcsmyth1 . . . . .I am in a very similar situation to you my AF was due on 3 Jan, but on 31 December when I went to the toilet there was light red blood when I wiped, just thought it was the start of AF, that has now continued since, with a little spotting on a pantyliner, but nothing more significant.
> 
> I did a superdrug PT on 3 jan, and it showed negative. But when things continued the same I did another yesterday morning (I had bought 2 packs of 2, no idea why) and it was positive. I called the Dr's yesterday and spoke with a Nurse who could not really give much advice other than to say I could go and see the DR or go to the EPU. I kinda know that if I am pregnant it is not going to stick this time, so just going to wait and see what happens next week.
> 
> I will prob text this time next week and hopefully this 'bleeding' will stop.
> 
> I just find it so strange but glad to have found this thread.
> 
> Good luck to you getting your BFP

ty littlechimpma, and i wish you all the best aswell.... just an update on my situation,,, 

i am now at the end of day 4 of this bleeding and it has basically stopped, my regular period lasts 6 days, always 6 days, this time its only 4. i am going to do another hpt tomorrow as i am still gettin early pregnancy symptoms and i dont think its all in my head this time as my mother and fiance think the same.....


MZSWIZZ---- i know exactly what u mean about the "crumby" bleeding as mine has been identical, 3 out of these 4 bleeding days, ive managed to get by with pantyliners, and my period is usually on the heavy side...

i really hope anyone else experiencing this gets a good result, i have a lot of doubts about my own situation though, will update tomorrow,,, babydust to all xx


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks for the help. The bleeding finally stopped completely late yesterday evening which means it lasted for 8 days. My AF never is early, lasts for ONLY 7 days, automatically begins heavy (uses overnight and super pads like 2 or 3 a day) and continues until it gets light around the end of the 6th day early 7th day. I considered this a light period which is unusual for me and I have had 5 months of regular cycles after the miscarriage in April 2010 so why would I just have a strange period like this out of nowhere. My LMP was dec. 6th-12th and then spotting received dec.30th. Light period started on Jan. 3rd-6th which consisted of orange/red blood, bright red, dark red, crummy, enough to wear a pad a day and the weird thing is from morning to evening it will be light-medium heavy flow and from the evening to the the next morning it would be light enough to just wear a panty liner and then the cycle continues. Also I noticed that it wasn't really alot on the pad but it usually comes out when I use the bathroom. Hopefully I get my BFP!! :thumbup: Good luck to everyone.


----------



## cantwaitforu

Hope it was IB for you :)


----------



## mzswizz

Ok here is an update...it is CD34 today and I have a feeling that my AF is not coming on the 9th. My bleeding has stopped completely (only discharge when wiped) on day 8 (CD32) in the wee hours of the morning. On day 8 my DH and I BD'd and hours later when I went to the bathroom, there was light pink spotting again only when I wiped and the next time I went back to the bathroom it was gone. This morning I used the bathroom and I saw light pink spotting on my underwear. I wouldn't have noticed if my underwear lining wasn't white, but it was very faint but you can tell it was pink but when I wiped it was nothing there. I never had a cycle that would be like this on n off, light-medium heavy, 11 days early, lasting more than 7 days, and spotting but only there when I wipe then disappears. Only Monday will give me my answer.


----------



## mcsmyth1

just an update on my situations mzswizz... 

i still have the light spotting although it is no longer like a normal period colour... only when i wipe can i tell its there... i said before that i would do a hpt today and just did one... i have a faint BFP... i sincerely hope you get good news on monday like i have today...

still quite concerned about the bleeding but will speak to G.P. asap... in the meantime, i was looking at other womens personal experiences with period-like bleeding in early pregnancy, ill private mail a link for you and hopefully it will give you the peace of mind it gave me, i cant post it here as i havent posted more than 10 times...xx


:dust: to all


----------



## Littlechimpma

*@mcsmyth1*

Lots of luck for testing today . . .I could not stop myself doing another one today . . . .last in box, its still positive and I think the line is getting darker. Think I will get a diff brand to test next week, but still having pink blood when I wipe!

This TTC is hard work


----------



## mcsmyth1

Littlechimpma said:


> *@mcsmyth1*
> 
> Lots of luck for testing today . . .I could not stop myself doing another one today . . . .last in box, its still positive and I think the line is getting darker. Think I will get a diff brand to test next week, but still having pink blood when I wipe!
> 
> This TTC is hard work

littlechimpma, good luck to you aswell!! i got the bfp (although faint) about an hour ago and cant wait to speak to doc on monday,,, i hope this is the month for us all :)


----------



## mzswizz

Congrats on everyone's BFP!! I haven't taken a test yet and I am just occupying my time until Monday comes. I am already thinking about buying a test today because it seems as if Monday isn't coming fast enough. Do you think that if I am pregnant that a Dollar Store Test will be able to detect it?


----------



## Littlechimpma

*@mzswizz*

When I was pregnant last year (mmc) - I got my BFP with a poundshop test!! Go I would certainly give it a go. I wanted to buy poundshop one this time but there was not any, so got one from Superdrug (ownbrand) - still not fully convinced and because of the last time will not allow myself to get excited for a long time yet!

Got and test . . . I could not wait til Monday either. No idea how I am going to last til next week to text again, but if I am still spotting on Friday - think I will go to the EPU


Good luck!!!!


----------



## Littlechimpma

@mcsmyth1

CONGRATS!!!! Try to relax the rest of the weekend and good luck at the Docs next week . . .hope the blood/bleeding clears up before then!!! x


----------



## mzswizz

Congrats to everyone. Went to the store to buy a test, I just couldn't help myself. But they were all out. I guess this is a sign to just wait it out until Monday. Hopefully, I won't be too anxious and end up testing tonight :winkwink:. Congrats once again to everyone with BFPs!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Wow its wild I've had the same thing going on.. this is what I found out. Hope this helps.. I hope to hear some good news... FX'd you all get your :bfp: soon ;)

This is on implantation bleeding/spotting...

ANSWER - NO WOMAN IS THE SAME:
Implantation bleeding can be heavy like your period - that's the way it was with me. My husband and I had been trying to get pregnant for a year, and after another month of trying I thought my period had arrived. The only difference was that it was a couple days shorter than usual. It wasn't until the next month when I noticed constant nausea and breasts so sore that I couldn't bare to shower with my chest facing the showerhead. I took a pregnancy test BEFORE I expected what was soon to be my next period, and found out I was pregnant. 

I still thought my implantation bleeding was a period, and it wasn't until my first ultrasound that I discovered I was a whole month further along than I had thought. 

Good Luck and loads of baby dust... :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks for the info. That keeps my hopes up high.


----------



## littlelady23

hi mzswizz

thought id just jump online for an update! its looking good for u...fingers crossed monday shows a BFP for u! 
I did a HPT a couple of hours ago (couldnt help myself!) and im sure i could see a very very faint positive, but i dont know if its my eyes decieving me :wacko: 
I am still spotting, but only when i wipe can i see anything.

ahh i just wish wednesday would hurry up so i would know for sure!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

mzswizz said:


> Thanks for the info. That keeps my hopes up high.

Your welcome... Well.... I'm NOT out of the game it seems now... I stopped bleeding completely, 5 days too early for AF spotted and bled a little for 1 1/2 days and it G O N E... :happydance: :happydance: YAY...

FX'd We ALL get some good news soon... :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks so much I'm hoping for a BFP myself. I might test tomorrow morning. Also, I think that if you don't use the restroom in 3 hours and test again you will get clearer results I know that helped me during the last pregnancy because I didn't use FMU but I waited 3 hours to take the test. If anything you should buy a digital test so you will know with clear as day words. Hope that helps.

@Hopin&Prayin
Congrats. My bleeding lasted for 8 days which happened to be the weirdest 8 days I have experienced after my normal cycle. Hope we all get lucky and get BFPs!!!!!!


----------



## mzswizz

Well ladies tomorrow is the big day. I am a little nervous because I am 50/50. I want to be pregnant so I believe I am by then again I see how women only have bleeding that lasted 3 and 4 days while mines was 8 so I am thinking it is my period as well. Well tomorrow we will know exactly.


----------



## mcsmyth1

wish you all the luck in the world mzswizz.... keep us posted!! xx

:dust:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks alot and I will keep everyone posted. Can't wait to finally get my answer.


----------



## RawrDinosaur

Didn't want to read and run... Good luck all !!! :dust: xxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

mzswizz said:


> Thanks for the info. That keeps my hopes up high.

Your welcome, like they say every Woman is different... Good Luck hun, there is still hope.. hope is all we have don't let anyone crush your dreams..
Go big or go home right.. lol

FX'd you get your :bfp: :bfp: I think I'm out but I'll test just in case on Weds.. Good luck and load of babydust coming your way ;)

ohhhh I can't wait to hear the news... :happydance: I'll be stalking till I find out... lol

Have a great night... I know tomorrow can't come fast enough... :)


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks alot. I needed a good laugh and yes I will keep you posted. Hopefully I will get my BFP


----------



## littlelady23

good luck mzswizz!! let us know asap!! 

:dust:


----------



## mzswizz

Hi everyone. I took a test around 4 in da morning and it looks like a reallll faint positive. At first i only saw one line and when I took the test apart and looked at the strip, it look like a real faint positive like very faint had to see in good lighting. I will test again at the end of this week to see if it gets darker or if it's my eyes playing tricks on me. Did anyone take pics of their BFPs? If so I would like to see pictures to help me figure it out. Thanks alot to everyone!


----------



## BabyBaum

well, it looks like i'm in the faint-BFP-but-spotting boat too! 

When I took the first test (top one) you could barely make out the line. Now that it has dried over 3 days, you could definitely see it. Here is a link to my tests if you want to compare. 
https://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m510/Babybaum2/faintlines.jpg

My brown spotting just turned reddish, although I think my line popped up quicker this morning then they did the other times. I called my doc as I'm not sure what to think (waiting for them to call back).


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. I ejected the test strip from the Frer and and it looks like I had a faint line also it resembles the test for your Jan. 7th. So faint that if you don't really look you can mistake it as a negative test. I had took the test to good lighting to make sure I was seeing it correctly and even showed my husband and he says it is real faint but looks like there is a line. Still kind of unsure but will keep everyone updated. Hopefully it is not my eyes playing tricks on me or an evap line.


----------



## mzswizz

Sorry the picture is kind of blurry. Couldn't really get a good picture with the camera. What do you think...a faint positive?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20110110_171852.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 48


----------



## BabyBaum

i definitely see a fuzzy line! I say congrats are in order!!

PS, i changed my camera to macro setting so it would focus.


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. Also, thanks I will try that on my camera to see if that works. I will test again probably at the end of the week or next week. Hopefully, I will receive darker lines instead of receiving negatives. I have a question..does it look like it can be an evap line?


----------



## BabyBaum

If it's pink it's not an evap! so i've been told - evaps are grey


----------



## mzswizz

Ok understandable. I think you wont be able to see the evap on the picture. Wish me luck.


----------



## BabyBaum

Good luck!! :dust:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks alot for the help and support. I'm excited to see that it looks like I can be pregnant. Hope I really am.


----------



## mcsmyth1

hi girls,,, im still getting preg symptoms but done a FRER tonight and not a faint line to be seen.... unfortunately it has been a missed mc....

:dust: to you all and FX'd for you mszwizz

FX'd for a february BFP x


----------



## mzswizz

Hi. Sorry about the missed mc. I just took a dollar store cheapie and i received a BFN. So I'm guessing no BFP this month. Hopefully we are going to be the February BFP Team :happydance:!! Good luck everyone.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Sorry to hear the news... Its heartbreaking, I'm in the same boat.. I did'nt test though...
Heres to a Valentines Day baby :)


----------



## lexus15

Ladies, hope you don't mind me joining this thread. :flower:

I normally have a 28/29 day cycle but this month it went awry & came 8 days early! :cry: It started of as a brown streak when wiping after a wee & wasn't heavy enough to be seen on a pad apart from when I went for a wee during the night (2 times) & squeezed out light reddish blood on tp (tmi)! 

By that morning it had progressed back to brown/light red blood but not of a great amount, I even went to the gym which would normally make me bleed heavier but it still showed itself as a little bit of brown/light red. :shrug:

I 'bled' like this for a total of 4 days with the 3rd day being slighty heavier than all of the rest, as it was more a red type of blood + yesterday & today the bleeding had stopped but I had a long brownish stringy cm (or least I think it was cm). I had tummy cramps but not like normal & my boobs were huge & 'heavy' until I came on early & now they just tingle on & of! 

I've been praying that it's IB, but to tell you the truth I have no idea & it could be an early af which I'm suppose to be starting tomorrow or Sat the latest. :wacko:

Does this sound like IB or an early af? I did a hpt & got a bfn today :shrug:

:hugs::baby::hugs::baby:


----------



## mzswizz

Hi and welcome to the February BFP Team!! :happydance:...
I would say if it is IB to wait until the day after your missed period so you can give the HCG time to build up more if it is IB. HCG usually increases every 2-3 days so it still might still be a little early to detect it. If anything you can get a blood test from your doctor. I hope iit was IB for you. Good luck.


----------



## vanessamarie

Hi Lexus,
I am kinda of in the same boat as you, I have irregular Af's and today is cycle day 37 not sure how long it will be till Af shows up. This is our 2nd month trying to conceive I was on BCP for 13 years without a break. Last af was 42 days, well for the last 3 days I have had light bleeding mostly seen when i use the restroom not sure if its af or maybe ovulation bleeding (right before the bleeding I got 3 really strong + OPK's) My temps have been rising the last couple days. So I'm not sure what is going on :cry:


----------



## mzswizz

Hi everyone just wanted to give you a little update. Today I am on CD17. Whew time is flying by it doesn't seem like 2 weeks passed already since my CRAZY SUPER EARLY AF. My husband and I haven't really been TTC this month, we are pretty much just going with the flow. Which is puttin less stress on the both of us. Plus, he works long hours so most of the time he comes home and he is very tired and I don't mind cuddling to sleep. I calculated when my next expected AF is due, if it comes on time and it should be here on February 2nd. Let's see if it actually comes. But in my mind I'm hoping it's not so I can receive a BFP!! Patiently waiting, but really not thinking about it too much. Will keep everyone posted.

@vanessamarie-do you think it is your body readjusting from the BCPs? Also did you take a HPT?

@lexus15-what's the update?


----------



## lexus15

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well :wave:

Technically if AF never started 8 days early this month I would have come on by now (due to start on 14th/15th Jan). Last night had back ache & what seemed like ov pains on my left side + a little creamy cm!:wacko:

Did a hpt this morning which came out negative, I worked out that I would be roughly 15dpo if my early bleed never happened this month. Surely if it was implantation I would get a positive by now?:shrug: 

Maybe I should accept that it wasn't implantation & was a freak early AF, all I can do now is wait to ov & for my Feb AF.

:hugs::hug:


----------



## lexus15

mzswizz & vanessamarie any symptoms to report??:thumbup:


----------



## mcsmyth1

well February BFP team :) im guessin my OH and my 2ww strts today :D after last months disappointment and after being on BCP for so long, i have to admit i wasn't feeling very optimistic... but then yesterday, for the first time in so many years, I had ovulation pain :) 

Is anyone due AF around the 1st february?
I've decided, after last months disappointment, I'm not going to test unless AF is late this time, it really broke my heart seeing that line then not...
Is anyone else starting their 2ww? 

But anyway, FX'd for february BFPs!!

:dust:


----------



## mzswizz

My AF is due feb. 2nd. I have been gettting cramps lately. Could it be ovulation time? Good luck February BFP Team!!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Heres to making Valentine Day babies... Woohooo... :happydance: :happydance:

FX'd we all get out :bfp: soon... ;)


----------



## mzswizz

Woohoo Feb. BFPs here we come!! My husband and I have been BD'ing almost every day since January started...unintentionally. it is jujst that we are enjoying each other and just enjoying life so hopefully Feb. BFP will happen. I guess you can say its time for 2ww. Good luck everyone!


----------



## mcsmyth1

well mzswizz considering you are due AF the day after me i think it may well be ovulation pain :D 

I find it quite amusing how our type of women enjoy it and get excited when we feel that pain! lol 

well, heres to the feb :bfp: team and im goin to try my best to leave testing til the day AF is due...

:dust:


----------



## mzswizz

Yes I know what you mean about excitement. I too am trying to be patient and wait until AF is due to take a test because I don't want to be unsure of myself. Well if it was ovulation cramps I was experiencing, my husband and I have been BD'ing so hopefully this is the time we will receive the BFP!!! I'm excited for all of us.


----------



## lexus15

Sounding promising ladies for those feb bfp's! :happydance:

Feeling fed up tonight..am cd 10 & I haven't dtd as yet since new years day! To tell you the truth I'm to tired from working & I can't be asked to persue the matter with my OH:nope: 

He suffers with a low sex drive & nowadays I have to initiate :sex: as he'd rather be on his laptop playing a game, watching football or playing with his new mobile phone. How infrurating :growlmad:

My af is due on 4th Feb.

:hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

just out of luck we are able to BD, but last month was a different story. Hopefully we get our BFPs!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Keep your chin up girlie, it will happen... I'm already in linue of ovulation now... So I need to get :sex: :sex: :sex: the next 3 days... Even if I have to take it during the night tomorrow, and I'm gonna attack him in the morning... he's clueless... :lol:

Good Luck ladies... Heres to getting our :bfp: if not this round Valentines day is even better, I'm OFF Work :lol:

Keep the PMA going girls... Our time will come soon :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Good luck to you. We just have to wait and see now.


----------



## mzswizz

Hi everyone. Well my husband and I decided to go night fishing on a charter seeing that we both love fishing. I went on 2 boats already and wasn't sea sick. I thought that we were gping to be catching fish together instead I let my husband fish while I was occupying my time with a bucket. I felt horrible. Today I am feeling a little better but now when I see beefaroni, I get sick to my stomach. Just wanted to inform you on a little trip.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

mzswizz said:


> Good luck to you. We just have to wait and see now.

I've decided I'm gonna leave work at 10:00 if I have to regardless, I texted him and told him I was going to come over tonight regardless.. :lol: I miss him... with out work schedules its hard to get together.. Grrrr
I'm going round 2 tonight a few times... Let the :sex: begin... :haha:

OHHHH I Love fishing girl... Sorry you got sea sick, never took a charter and went I'd probably get sick too... Get feeling better ;)
I'm off to run some errands and then off to work. I'll update tomorrow afternoon on my progress :haha: :hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. I am still feeling nauseous even though it's 12 hours after the whole situation. Good luck to you let the Feb. BFP mission began. I have been BD'ing with husband til we can't BD no more which hasn't happened yet . Been BD'ing every day except for 3 days the week after my whacky AF, but ever since we have been on a roll lol. We are going to get our BFPs if not for this month then Valentine's babies!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Guess I'm out cuz I'm not off till Friday and I'm thinking it will be too late... Oh well guess a Valentines Day :sex: WILL happen... 

Glad your feeling better... Heres to February... :)


----------



## mzswizz

Don't give up yet until AF shows. I have no clue when my ovulation day is so I'm just BD'ing as much as possible. Maybe I need a little break lol. Good luck.


----------



## mcsmyth1

so confused.... ive been charting this month, and ive been getting good accurate temps... all i need to know now is... do you ovulate on the day of the temp dip or when it rises?

not that it will really matter the amount of BDing around ov me and OH have achieved hehe


----------



## mzswizz

does charting your temp really works? I have never tried that before and I don't know when my ovulation time is. Wish I could help you on your temp question


----------



## mzswizz

Well the cramps came and gone..I'm thinking it was ovulation cramps. Well my husband and I BD'd as much as we could :thumbup:. I looked online at online ovulation calculators and they all we're around either 18th-20th no later than the 20th. Which is giving me high spirits seeing that we BD'd every day up until yesterday. Haven't done anything today yet which I don't think we will seeing that he went back to work so he most likely will come home exhausted which is okay with me..I'm not trying to force anything on him and strain him out. Hopefully we were able to conceive this month..now got to due the 2ww. Which shouldn't be a problem because I start my next online college course on the 24th so that should keep me occupied during the 2ww and you would think after so many times of being through the 2ww we would have the patience :coffee:. Let's see how it goes February BFP Team!! :happydance:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Wishing you the best. I'm deffo out this month, I have'nt seen my dumb OH for going on 3 weeks... So I'm definately out this month... Sending you tons and tons of baby dust ladies... :dust: :dust: :dust: Good luck... Get :sex: :sex: :sex: :lol


----------



## mzswizz

Thanks. Well I was shocked that husband and I BD'd last night even though he was tired. I guess he wasn't that tired to go a round lol. Well if I was due for ovulation yesterday, we BD'd all the way up to ovulation. I am taking a break from BD'ing. Hopefully I have reserve sperm still swimming around inside if ovulation occurred today instead of yesterday lol. But I think it was yesterday because my uterus felt tender like very soft so maybe just maybe that was my sign!!!! Will keep you updated. Hopefully we will see IB next week and BFP the following week!


----------



## mcsmyth1

Hey girlies thought i would post an update since I haven't been on in a few days...

yesterday was 5 dpo...didnt notice much apart from I want to eat a lot more and had a few slight cramps

today is 6dpo- woke up hungry (i never eat breakfast as Im never hungry in the mornings...
been dreaming a lot more, had a dream i was pregnant last nite :/
had cramps for the last few hours, some pretty stabbing pains low in my abdomen, and have a lot of wind tmi!
nipples also feeling really tender :D

the witch is due to arrive 31st january...
what do you ladies think?
way to early to have symptoms or not?

:dust: to the feb BFP team


----------



## ddk

hey mcsmyth nic to have another ni lady on here! i have a similar sit at the min why don't u read the early preg thread u'll c loads of ppl have really early symptoms and some have none at all fxd for you:hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

It is now 3dpo. Not really feeling no difference other than tired. Will keep everyone posted.


----------



## mzswizz

I think u could be having symptoms because every woman is different so you can be experiencing early while others experience late. Good. Luck


----------



## gueyilla1985

hello! ive been ttc ever since my son passed away 6 months ago.
I had the exact samething. i have had spotting kind of pinkish to a brown and red. for the past 4 days i dont know what is going on i thought it was ov spotting but now i dont know 4 days is to long for ov spotting? my boobs are a sore and itchy but maybe i hurt myself when i started running again on tues cause i started spotting the day after. i dont know what to do ive never had this.


----------



## mzswizz

I would say continue charting to see how long it lasts. When was your next AF due. When this happened to me it was just a whacky AF hopefully you get your BFP good luck


----------



## gueyilla1985

my is not due till 4 feb. that is why i i was hoping it was just ov spotting


----------



## mzswizz

My AF is due Feb. 2nd so we are close in cycle. Good luck


----------



## cantwaitforu

hope this is your month mcsmyth!! boatloads of baby dust to you :)


----------



## gueyilla1985

mzswizz said:


> My AF is due Feb. 2nd so we are close in cycle. Good luck

how many day cycle do you have? i have a 35-37 depends


----------



## mzswizz

I am now 4dpo. The only thing that is different for me is I am eating a little more and I crave more sweets. Right now, I am just waiting to see if I get IB. So I am just playing the waiting game. Loads of baby dust to the February BFP Team!!


----------



## mzswizz

gueyilla1985 said:


> mzswizz said:
> 
> 
> My AF is due Feb. 2nd so we are close in cycle. Good luck
> 
> how many day cycle do you have? i have a 35-37 dependsClick to expand...

I have a 33-35 day cycle. I see our cycles are similar.


----------



## mcsmyth1

hey girls, thought I'd drop in again... I caved in yesterday and ended up POAS :D i was 10dpo, im now 11dpo... i took a picture of the test under blue light, i could see a faint line but my camera wouldnt pick it up... there is a half circle on the test which is just an imprint of the case and so is shadowed... please tell me what you all think... I'm going to test again on Friday with another FRER...

:dust:
 



Attached Files:







163287_185779648110237_100000346095824_533214_5437552_n.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mzswizz

I definitely see another line there. Would you be able to see an evap line under a blue light? Also, if I were you I would try a digital test just in case because I hear that the digitals are good too. I have used clearblue digital the last time I was pregnant. Good luck and keep us posted but I do see a line there!!!!! I am only at 5 dpo so I have awhile to go still which is hard for me but I am trying so hard.


----------



## mcsmyth1

thanks mszwiz i really am hoping to hold off til friday cuz i will be 14dpo then... i have been taking B complex vitamins as my luteal phase was just a little short,,,which i now believe was my problem last month when i had the mmc... after charting this month (and i wasnt sure how the B vits would affect my cycle) i ovulated day 11 of my 27 day cycle... which is fantastic! i would definitely reccommend B complex vits for anyone with a short LP (hopefully this wasnt just a coincidence...

I am going to take another FRER on friday, and depending on the line, Ill decide whether or not to buy a digital (i obviously will though anyway! lol) 

I wish you all the best for this month I really do,,, it seems we had the exact same experience last month, so here's hoping we have the same experience this month, a :BFP: that is :)

How are you feeling? any symptoms?

hope anyone else on the thread comments on that test i posted as I really dont know the difference between evap and positive, i didnt know what an evap even was until i joined baby and bump...

:dust:


----------



## mzswizz

Took a test today but it was negative of course because it is too early but my husband wanted to make sure. I have started to feel tired alot and hungry. Will keep you posted.


----------



## mzswizz

Good morning everyone. I finally was able to get my ticker to display today. Well it says that today I am 6 DPO so it is very exciting to see that I ovulated on the 20th. Hopefully I did because the husband and I BD'd that day also just in case. My AF is due Feb. 2nd and I am trying my best to try and wait until then to test. Even though I tested yesterday @ 5 DPO which came back negative of course, I am patiently waiting. It seems like this time my husband is more impatient than I am lol. I looked at an online ovulation calendar which stated that I ovulated on the 20th and I should have implantation around the 29th and possible implantation spotting on the 30th. Also it said that today, the egg has made it's way inside my uterus. I pray that this is true. Yesterday, I felt a few cramps kind of like AF cramps but not as bad. The only difference I noticed is I sleep more and eat more. I slept so long in the day that when last night came around I couldn't get any sleep whatsoever so I am kind of on reserved energy. Well I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## ktl

hi everyone,

i'm new - both to the forums and to TTC - and confused! 

here's my story...

my husband and i recently decided to TTC. i stopped taking bcp (which i took for 10 yrs) 3 days after i started a new pack. so i got my regularly scheduled AF the week of 12/19, and then got it again two days after i stopped taking the bcp, on 12/31.

I wasn't sure if I'd know when I was ovulating, if I even did at all - but I definitely did on 1/13, day 14 of my cycle. I had a dramatic increase in libido that week, change in CM, and very clearly felt pulsing ovulation pains on 1/13coming from my right ovary.

9DPO (1/22) I noticed a brown discharge. It wasn't very much. The next day there was a tiny bit of blood, but it was still mostly brown. It was actually pretty gross - little pieces of dark brown tissue (sorry, TMI). The next day it wasn't much again, and was mostly gone after that (so it lasted barely 3.5 days). No cramping or anything, felt fine otherwise. 

So my questions are...

Could my body just have been expelling old blood from my last AF (explaining the brownness) before my next AF, and this has nothing to do with TTC?

Was this just AF, even though it's about a week early and nothing like any AF I've ever had? A 9 day luteal phase seems pretty short?

Could that have been IB?

I guess I just don't know whether to expect the real AF later this week or not. This is so confusing!

Thanks for any advice and good luck to all!


----------



## mzswizz

First I would like to say welcome we are excited to have you here. In my opinion it can be IB but at the same time it can be your body readjusting itself back to normal from the BCP. I would say wait until your next normal AF is due to take a HPT. Because it can go either way but it sounds more like IB. Won't know for sure until you test. Just keep an eye open for any more symptoms and just test when you feel ready. I have seen women getting positives at 10 and 11dpo but I recommend waiting just so you know for sure. Good luck on your BFP!


----------



## ktl

Thanks for the feedback. :) These forums have been pretty helpful so far - it's nice to see people actively posting and sharing their experiences. 

I went off of birth control for a few months a couple of years ago and my cycles were really normal - I never experienced anything like this, so hopefully that's a good sign.

I guess I'll just wait a few more days and see if the 'real' AF shows up. If not, I guess it can't hurt to take a hpt!


----------



## mzswizz

I know the feeling. Seeing different women experiencing similar situations as you can be very interesting. I would say just wait even though it's hard for us women to be patient around this time:wacko:. Good luck keep us posted


----------



## penguin1988

helloo! well ive been reading all these posts on implantation bleeding, coz i think i could have had it, i keep track of my periods on FemCal Lite on the ipod and according to the last 2/3 months my cycles are about 28/29 days and looking back in my diary it would seem 29 day cycle is average for me

the reason im a bit nervous is im due on today, but on sunday night (23rd) i had BAD cramps before i went to sleep and then mon and tues (24th and 25th) had a kinda browny pinky discharge which is fairly normal before im due on but then by weds it had vanished! and hasnt re appeared! 

i know not everyones the same, but from what ive read it sounds like it could be and now i feel a bit sick but i think thats coz im 1)nervous and 2) reading too much into this!


----------



## penguin1988

Also after reading so many posts about this who ended up testing positive???


----------



## mzswizz

@penguin1988 sounds like you have experienced implantation. Try testing tomorrow. Unfortunately, it was a whacky period for me. Good luck.


----------



## penguin1988

Thanks for replying!!! After reading so much i'm really starting to think it could be but don't know if my mind and womb are just playin tricks!!


----------



## mzswizz

You're welcome and it doesnt hurt to test. Good luck on your bfp


----------



## tps001

Hello Ladies,

I'm so happy I found this post. I'm experiencing something weird and I have no idea wha'ts going on. I normally have a 28/29 day cycle and his month it was 30 days. I took a test at 14dpo and it was BFN. Finally AF showed on Friday, so I thought. She came on Friday and then left saturday and then came back on Sunday but very light and stopped again. This is so not normal for me. My period normally is two days of heavy bleeding and then light the rest of the days which is normally 3-6days. I'm thinking I should take a pg test, but I'm scared. :( what do you think ladies


----------



## mzswizz

@tps001 it doesnt hurt to test. Mines was like your but it ended up being a whacky AF. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## tps001

mzswizz,

I ended up testing with a DT test and it was BFN. So I guess i'm not pg :(. This is still weird to me because I've never experienced anything like this. I may test again in a few days. I'm a POAS alcholic. lol


----------



## mzswizz

@tps001 sorry for your BFN. Wait a few days and see what happens. Was the bleeding red? In the beginning mines was spotting then stopped then days later turned into bright red blood which wasn't heavy enough for my normal cycle but it lasted 8 days continuously my normal cycle usually starts red and is heavy and lasts for 7 days so this started 11 days sooner and was not like my normal period. I say watch and wait a couple more days. Some women are pregnant and won't get a positive until a week or 2 after AF is due. When all fails you can just go get a blood test and go from there. My AF is due in 2 days so I am going to wait and see if AF comes and if not then I wi test the next day and see what he results are. Hoping for a BFP this month! Good luck and keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## ELM1023

Hello to all! Sorry if this seems like a novel, I'm new to this site. I'm trying to concieve baby #1. I had my implant removed in November and my husband and I have been ttc since then with no luck yet. I've been on and off bith control for about 6 years so I'm not too sure about my cycle but since we have been trying and I've been paying attention it seems to be a 23/28 day cycle. Last month my period was like it normally is...came on full blast with horrible cramps to the point i could barely walk.....

this month i started getting the period like feeling like it could come any minute cramps for about a week before it came, it was only a day late. Right when it came all the cramping went away which is unusual ( i always get bad cramps). I maybe had a few mild cramps here and there but nothing painful or unbearable. It wasn't as heavy or as dark as usual, it had red but not like normal and started pinkish brown and seemed to be more brown then anything. Yesterday I went all day with nothing and today i have a little more brown spotting with watery cm. And now that it is gone the pre-period like feeling like its coming cramps are back.

So now for the question....is this just a weird period or could it have been implantation bleeding? I'm not sure on when I ovulate and we bd all the time. I took a test maybe like 3 or 4 days before it came...bfn....

What do you guys think??


----------



## mzswizz

@elm1023 hello. It could probably be just a whacky period. My period came 11 days early but not like normal it was on and off it wasnt heavy and was red and lasted 8 days. I thought it was implantation but it was just a whacky period. Tested after the bleeding stopped and got a BFN. My normal cycle is heavy, red, cramps, and only last 7 days. I think you should wait a few more days and test or you could go to he doctor and get a blood test done to see if you are indeed pregnant. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## HockeyMom

hi ladies....I totally feel your pain.

As we all know it is TMI.

Sunday which would be roughly 8DPO. I say roughly because I have very irregular cycles, long ones at that. We BD all around the "date I think I O'd" soooo???? So late Sunday I made a pitstop @ that potty...only to my surprise see some brownish discharge/spots. I was shocked...I thought um not supposed to get my period (or am I). I wasn't sure what was happening so I thought eh maybe a period. My back hurt really bad and was just unconfortable. 

Wore a pad, reset my CBFM (thinking AF) :hissy: only to realize that it is pretty much gone! Hardly had it yesterday--no red at all...just dark brown (like old blood) discharge or whatnot. Yesterday it was scant-just had a liner on and hardly anything, even when I went tinks.:shrug:

Today I can report it is gone. Implantion Bleeding???? I don't know. I did test this morning and :BFN::wacko: so I know it could be too early. Been super stuffy lately. That's all ive got going on. 

What do you girls think? :blush: I never had anything like this before & my cycles are so crazy I just don't know. I know it could be too early to :test: so I guess I'll just have to wait? :dohh:

:wave: :dust: to each of you....I'll be on the look out for the :witch:

:hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

@hockeymom It could be implantation!!! It is around the correct time and how you explained it makes it sound like it is similar to implantation. If you have implanted yesterday..I would say wait a few days so your levels could rise and be able to be detected on HPT. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## HockeyMom

Awe Thanks MizWizz!!!

I am totally going out of my mind. As we all know the anxiety gets the best of us! :growlmad:

I just had to go through some major dental work over the last few days so that hasn't made me feel any better--trying to watch pain meds and all "just encase." 

The mysterious whatever it was is now gone. Pretty much just Sunday night, Monday a lil bit, then yesterday just 1 spot. Nothing more than a liner needed IF that. So very odd. Hope it was something good.

I haven't had any symptoms at all--probably too early. It is so odd that this isn't my first however the 1st time around it was a total surprise (I was younger & in college). I didn't end up finding out I was PG until I was just about 41/2-5 months (yes I still had AF-she didn't leave until around 6mo)!!!!! My mom insisted I take a PG test and POOF-it all snowballed from there. 

So this whole trying to get PG is WAY harder this time (endo, hormonal issues etc)! 

I hope that you girls have good luck...I'll keep praying for all of our :BFP:

Keep in touch...I'm totally up for buddying up w/ anyone if they would like.

:hugs:


----------



## mzswizz

@hockeymom I would be glad to buddy up with you. my AF is due today and I havent seen her yet so hopefully she doesnt come. I will test tomorrow if anything. Also sounds like implantation to me since it was that light and lasted for 2-3 days which is about right. I say good luck.


----------



## gueyilla1985

still no :bfp: for me no sign of af either


----------



## mzswizz

@gueyilla1985 AF is due today and it looks like maybe she won't she which I am hoping. My husband now wants me to test today even though he was the one telling me to wait. Well I guess the suspense is killing him also. Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## littlelady23

just thought I would update u all - defo not preggo. I think my cycle is just a lot shorter than what I thought. altho it didn't seem like a normal period - I am on at the moment and it's completely different to what I had a few weeks ago. oh well fingers crossed for this month! oh mzswizz good luck for testing tomoro I have everything crossed for u xx


----------



## mzswizz

@littlelady23 well I see brown as long as I don't see red I am ok. it has been on and off so will test Sunday If AF doesn't show.


----------



## hercfreak

Don't know if any of you will be able to help me. On Sat & Sun I had spotting, on Mon & Tue I had what I thought was af to have spotting again today. af normally is 4 days for me with no spotting. On Sat I was on cd38/12dpo. I tested yesterday & got bfn. Also normally during my cycle I just go from day to day with nothing happening, until day before af when I get major cramps. This cycle I've experienced sore nipples, tender boobs, backache, fatigue to name a few.
Could I have just had a late implantation or could it have been a bizzare af?


----------



## mzswizz

It could be either or. Wait a few days before testing again.


----------



## ktl

Just wanted to update my post too. Still no "real AF", but BFN at 15dpo and 20dpo. Must have just been a weird cycle! It's our first month trying though, so no worries yet!


----------



## mzswizz

AF was due yesterday. Ever since yesterday I have been having brown spotting. it increases then later on decreases. Don't understand what's going on for the past two months with my cycle. This is day 2 of the brown. Tested today with clearblue digi and got BFN at 14dpo. So I dont know. Hopefully its pregnancy and not another whacky AF!


----------



## HockeyMom

Hey MzWizz...so sorry to hear that you are in the wings waiting. I know from my cycles being all crazy it sucks when you just don't know what it is...:witch: or :baby:!!!!

I myself and becoming a lil :cry: I think the :witch: may be on her way. I wasn't going to test until Monday as it is closer to the time I usually get my friend (mind you my cycles are A ROLLER COASTER). Went to pee and saw pink smere on the TP. Yesterday for the most part was a bit dryer than I had been--and noticed a small spec of pink too. Ugh. Not feeling good about it.:nope:

Only time will tell...sure do wish I could remember my symptoms w/ my first but that was so long ago and I didn't find out I was PG until I was 19-20 weeks (yes I still had AF) things were different (no endo-etc)! YOUNGER TOO!!! The major thing I do remember was I was really pale and super tired all the time! 

We'll see....only time will tell....

HUGS LADIES...KEEP US POSTED AND STAY POSITIVE...I know reading your success stories and knowing I am not alone make it all better. :winkwink:


----------



## mzswizz

@HockeyMom sorry I havent been on here to update. MY AF finally started normally yesterday. I am not sad I am pretty muc hhappy because it is bringing me one step closer to a cycle that I will get a BFP. I think by me receiving whacky AFs, my body is just adjusting itself so it can get ready for a pregnancy. I am thinking positive. All i can do now is just see what this month holds. My next AF is due March 8th. It is kind of funny because my AF suppose to end Feb. 8th and I am due for next AF march 8th..maybe thats a good sign hmm who knows. Also I got pregnant this month last year but it ended in miscarriage so I'm just being VERY POSITIVE!! This is month 10 of ttc. So who knows what might happen. Keep me posted!


----------



## Globetrecker

Hello! I'm in the same boat as many of you---early bleed but can't figure out why! The same thing happened to me in November. I was a week early and at first I thought it was IB but turned out to be AF being weird. Now it's Feb and yet again, I have started a little bleeding and am 8 days early. Feels like an early AF. Want to think it's IB but after having the same thing happen previously, it may be just a funky period.

However, my temps are still high and haven't dropped down so low like they do when AF comes. Usually it dramatically drops and bam, AF. This is why charting temps is important, according to the book "Taking Charge of Your Fertility" You can at least see 1) when or if you ovulated and 2) 18 days of consistent high temps is always pregnancy.


----------



## mzswizz

@globetrecker I also just experienced a whacky AF once again.


----------

